# Grid Race driver



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Any one getting this, demo was great!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

yeah I will be getting it... If I can find time to play it..!! 

Johnny


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Yes, I personally think it looks better than Gran Turismo 5.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

jamest said:


> Yes, I personally think it looks better than Gran Turismo 5.


Based upon the demo I would say no, the car models are very good on Grid but not quite as good and the in car view is poor in comparison but as said thats just the demo.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I've got it on Pre-order, have had since i heard it was coming out.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Based upon the demo I would say no, the car models are very good on Grid but not quite as good and the in car view is poor in comparison but as said thats just the demo.


Oh. Is the demo on 360? If so I will have a go.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

jamest said:


> Oh. Is the demo on 360? If so I will have a go.


Yep it is 

In the marketplace.

Johnny


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Yep it is
> 
> In the marketplace.
> 
> Johnny


Really? i'll have to try that out now then, looks brilliant from the trailer.


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Awful game.


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

PC demos not bad at all..
http://www.gamershell.com/news_50284.html


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I didn't realise it was going to be an arcade style game. From all the screenshots it looked like a more realistic game.

It appears to be nothing more than a Project Gotham Racing and Need For Speed child.

The braking just appears to be completely wrong but it doesn't have the annoying music and boy racer style that NFS has.

If you have a PS3 get GT5 by the looks of it but if you haven't and you like the racing style of NFS but wish it was so bloody annoying then get Grid Race Driver.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Loving this on xbox live, yes its arcade but I like that!!!


----------



## skynet2029 (Mar 18, 2008)

RD2 & RD3 provided the closest online racing ive ever seen if all the players like me were good 

I suppose a lack of a modding community lets them down though (rFactor it aint)

I not too sure about Grid yet as ive just started playing it but on the PC the menus are poor console jobbies and I hate all that ott HDR stuff awful.

Driving is simple but works well I think but as someone else mentioned its NFS with ****.

Lets get a event going on though and make it fun??


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

skynet2029 said:


> I not too sure about Grid yet as ive just started playing it but on the PC the menus are poor console jobbies and I hate all that ott HDR stuff awful.


Although right that the menus are the same. Whats the problem with them? I found the menus really good and intuitive and AA made it look it even better.

Destruction Derby races are a real pain though.


----------



## skynet2029 (Mar 18, 2008)

Personally I still RD2's menu system, simple and easy to find your way around,
just got used to RD3 and now all change.


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

Bought this at the weekend for the PS3,

Played it for the first time tonight, quite impressed actually but not massively realistic!


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

The more you play this the more addictive it gets i find............

........anyone up for a GRID NIGHT, bit of drifting, stock car racing ????????????


----------



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

Loving this game.. yes it's arcadey compared to GT5P, but I like that.. If you go off in GT5, then thats pretty much you out of the race, but with RD:Grid, there is always a chance 

Multiplayer is good, loving demolition derby, carnage


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I wanted to get this but if its more arcade than simulation then ill stick with Forza....might get GTA4 instead now


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Not played it but I heard it looks great but handles crap for such a modern game.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

The handling is appauling on it now that I have played on it a bit more.

I have since uninstalled it and sold it on.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Personally I think its far better than GT5p as an overall 'ARCADE' package

Yes Grid isn't realistic its not supposed to be it is however so much fun! The sight of a car flipping and crashing all very well modelled in front of you is great.


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

^Exactly!

The variety to the game is great, good choice of cars, plenty of cars on track at the same time and a pretty good career mode!

Its a winner for me!


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

My son picked up a copy today, sitting here watching him play, his usual style, flat out everywhere and try and use the armco to bounce around. however, he has come a cropper with the single seaters !!

From what I have seen of the game (on xbox 360) its not as good as Forza 2


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

1996a6v6 said:


> My son picked up a copy today, sitting here watching him play, his usual style, flat out everywhere and try and use the armco to bounce around. however, he has come a cropper with the single seaters !!
> 
> From what I have seen of the game (on xbox 360) *i**ts not as good as Forza 2*


Got to agree there!


----------



## Goju5 (May 22, 2008)

Forza 2 blows everything outta the water for me. Dont even bother with GT5p anymore


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Cant wait for Forza 3, hopefully there will be lots more cars and abit more weather


----------



## Jen (Feb 22, 2008)

other half has got it, and he completed it within a few days lol. is a good game though. I can finally have a go on it now


----------



## RightKerfuffle (May 5, 2008)

Had a play with the demo too - how does it compare against PGR 4 ?


----------

